# EMBALSES.NET > Biología >  Tablas de Daimiel 13-VI-2011

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Abro este tema en Biología porque incluye fotos tanto de flora como de fauna avícola. Se trata de una visita muy fugaz que hice la primavera pasada a las Tablas de Daimiel, de vuelta de Valencia hacia Extremadura. Os voy a subir algunas instantáneas de la misma, y espero que me perdonéis, porque están algo desordenadas. Las voy a subir en el orden en que las fuí tomando en el paseo que dí por la zona, y espero que os gusten. Aquí las tenéis:





















Continúo con más fotos en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Sigo subiendo más fotografías:





















Sigo con más instantáneas en el siguiente.

----------


## Los terrines

Aquí tenéis más:





















Más fotos en el siguiente.

----------


## Los terrines

Continúo con más fotografías:





















Continúo en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Y con éstas termino:







Y esto es todo, muchas gracias por la atención y un cordial saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Maravillosas imágenes Los Terrines.

Es un placer ver las Tablas llenas de vida.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Preciosas imágenes los terrines.
A la vista de ellas más que nunca hay que ser beligerante en el tema medioambiental.

----------


## REEGE

Unas fotos fantásticas... Sólo he tenido la suerte de ir a visitarlas una vez, pero tengo unas ganas de volver!! Es sin duda para mi, junto a las Lagunas de Ruidera y Cabañeros lo mejor de la Mancha.
Muchas gracias Los Terrines.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Espectacular reportaje Los terrines, vaya pedazo de fotografías... muchas gracias por compartirlas  :Smile: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Las tablas es un paraíso para las anátidas, las fotos del pato silbón europeo o Anas penelope son muy buenas.
Un saludo y gracias por el reportaje.

----------

